# physical



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει για το θέμα, στις ψευτοφίλες:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...έξεις-ψευτοφίλες&p=39636&viewfull=1#post39636

Ποιες λύσεις υπάρχουν εκτός από _φυσικός_ και _σωματικός_;

Στην παρακάτω παράγραφο θα έδινα τις εξής λύσεις:

Though theatre is growing more physical in nature, stage plays have traditionally relied on language to convey action, character, and theme. As a general rule, plays depict in dialogue what films depict in physical action, although there are exceptions.

Αν και το θέατρο δίνει όλο και περισσότερη έμφαση στη δράση [...] Κατά κανόνα, τα θεατρικά έργα περιγράφουν με διάλογο / μέσα από διάλογο αυτά που οι ταινίες περιγράφουν με δράση / μέσα από δράση, αν και δεν λείπουν οι εξαιρέσεις.

Έχετε δικά σας παραδείγματα όπου ξεφύγατε με τσαλίμια από τα _φυσικός_ και _σωματικός_;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 1, 2012)

Κάπου κάπου έχει και την έννοια του _απτός_, όχι βέβαια στο παράδειγμά σου. Εκεί δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει άλλη μετάφραση, ούτε _φυσικός_ ούτε τίποτα.


----------



## anef (Mar 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ποιες λύσεις υπάρχουν εκτός από _φυσικός_ και _σωματικός_;
> 
> Στην παρακάτω παράγραφο θα έδινα τις εξής λύσεις:
> 
> ...



Γενικά, οι πρώτες αποδόσεις που θα μου έρχονταν στο νου πέρα από τα _φυσικός _και _σωματικός _θα ήταν το _απτός_ που είπε και ο dharvatis και το _υλικός_. 

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, έχεις διερευνήσει την πιθανότητα να πρέπει να βάλεις ειδικά στην πρώτη περίπτωση το επίθετο _σωματικός_, καθώς είναι πιθανό να κάνει αναφορά στο σωματικό θέατρο (που λέγεται ακριβώς physical theatre); Να αναφέρεται δηλαδή στο παίξιμο με βασικό φορέα το σώμα και την κίνηση, και όχι τον διάλογο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, γράψε λάθος. Όταν το διάβαζα και το είδα σαν πρόκληση, το πρώτο _physical_ το είχα κάνει αυτό ακριβώς που λες: _έμφαση *στο σώμα και την κίνηση*_. Και μου άρεσε γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο!

Αλλά δεν είναι δουλειά...


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2012)

*physical damage*, = υλική ζημία (υλικές ζημίες) ;
Οπότε *physically damaged* = ;
*physical disaster* = υλική καταστροφή ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2012)

physically damaged = που έχει υποστεί υλική ζημιά (ή απλώς, χαλαρά, «βλάβη» — ακόμα πιο χαλαρά, «που έχει χαλάσει»)

physical disaster: αυτά θέλουν ανάλυση χρήσεων πρώτα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Βρήκα, με άλλη ευκαιρία, την απόδοση _φυσικός πόρος / φυσικοί πόροι_ για το *physical resources* στο teleterm. Άντε μετά να ξεχωρίσεις τους υλικούς πόρους, τα μηχανήματα και τα κτίρια που έφτιαξε ο άνθρωπος, από τα _natural resources_, τους φυσικούς πόρους που παρέχει η φύση.


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

Αφού αναφερθήκαμε στο all time *#(@]+% _physical_, σουμάρω όσα αναφέρθηκαν:
φυσικός, σωματικός, απτός, υλικός
...και προσθέτω για λόγους πληρότητας (_όχι _επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως) τα:
ενσώματος [νομικά, λογιστικά], ένυλος [φιλοσοφία], οργανικός [ιατρική], υλικοτεχνικός [θεμική οικονομολογία].


----------



## pontios (Apr 6, 2012)

> Though theatre is growing more physical in nature





> Αν και το θέατρο δίνει όλο και περισσότερη έμφαση στη δράση



Η *δράση *νομίζω είναι καλή απόδοση για το *physical*.
Ας προσθέσω και το *οπτικό στοιχείο* ; η *εκτέλεση* ; η *παράσταση *; η *θέαμα* ;

Physical here of course (as we all gathered) relates to the visual aspects/elements, as distinct from the dialogue.
Physical (to me anyway) would include both stage props as well as the action provided by the actors.

Αν και το θέατρο δίνει όλο και περισσότερη έμφαση στο *οπτικό στοιχείο* /στην *εκτέλεση*/ στη *παράσταση*/στο *θέαμα* ;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 6, 2012)

Και το τραγούδι του νήματος για να προλάβω τον δαεμάνο... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2012)

pontios, δεν βλέπω γιατί να το πάμε μέχρι εκεί. Η γλώσσα, ο λόγος, ο διάλογος από τη μια μεριά. Το σώμα και η κίνηση, η δράση, από την άλλη. Δεν βλέπω να βάζει στο _physical_ την έννοια του θεάματος, του spectacle.


----------



## pontios (Apr 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> pontios, δεν βλέπω γιατί να το πάμε μέχρι εκεί. Η γλώσσα, ο λόγος, ο διάλογος από τη μια μεριά. Το σώμα και η κίνηση, η δράση, από την άλλη. Δεν βλέπω να βάζει στο _physical_ την έννοια του θεάματος, του spectacle.



I probably read too much into it, you're right.
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο από την Μελβούρνη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2012)

Αντεύχομαι.

Και περνάω στο *physical education*: regular instruction in bodily exercise and games, esp. in schools (OED).

Στα ελληνικά, στο λήμμα *αγωγή* του ΛΝΕΓ:
*φυσική / σωματική αγωγή* σχολικό μάθημα που αποβλέπει στην εκγύμναση τού σώματος και στην ανάπτυξη των φυσικών σωματικών ικανοτήτων των νέων

Τη γυμναστική τη λέμε ή _φυσική αγωγή_ ή _σωματική αγωγή_. Και τα δύο αντιστοιχούν στο ίδιο αγγλικό. Δηλαδή το _φυσική_ στη _φυσική αγωγή_ αποδίδει το _physical_ και εννοεί «σωματική» και όχι το «φυσική» στο «φυσική σωματική αγωγή» του ορισμού. Σας μπέρδεψα; Το 'χει το θέμα.

:)


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2012)

...
Άλλα νήματα που ασχολούνται με το physical, μήπως προσθέσουν κάτι στη συζήτηση:
*physical sale
technically (and practically)* που σε δεύτερο χρόνο επεκτάθηκε στα practical effects στον χώρο του θεάματος, για τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλακτικά οι όροι physical ή mechanical effects (και όπως είναι φυσικό στο θέαμα, τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απτά απλά όσο φαίνονται).
Και φυσικά, το Physical Graffiti (κι ένα making of).

Χεχε, να με προλάβεις, Άζι; Καλή προσπάθεια, αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ (σ' εκείνο το «εδώ» μετά τη λέξη Τεκμηρίωση). 
Βάζω και συγκαλυμμένα λίνκια, για τα κομμάτια που δεν θέλω να προβάλλω.


----------



## cougr (Apr 7, 2012)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε τους όρους* physical* και* physicality* υπό την έννοια της έντονης σωματικής επαφής (δλδ. σκληρά τάκλιν και φάουλ, σπρωξίματα, αγκωνίδια κοκ) στο πλαίσιο ενός αγώνα;

Παραδείγματα: It was one of the most brutal, physical games I've ever played in. I'm amazed I survived unscathed.

The physicality of the game is such that serious injuries are quite common.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Ωραία ερώτηση. Μπορεί να μπει κάποιος στον πειρασμό να προτείνει εκφράσεις σαν τη δική σου «έντονη σωματική επαφή», λέξεις σαν _σφοδρότητα, τραχύτητα_.

Ας δούμε ωστόσο και το παράδειγμα στο OED:
1977 _N.Y. Rev. Bks._ 24 Nov. 42/4 Dancing, because of its immediate physicality, its shift in time and space, has a fluid plausibility which is apparently undemanding.

Εκεί, χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό, θα έλεγα *σωματικότητα*.

http://www.dancetheater.gr/index.ph...arthra-xorou-attenberg-teti-nikolopoulou.html


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2013)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε το physically στις παρακάτω φράσεις;

The physician recommended that Jim be treated with a procedure that _physically dilates_ the lower esophageal sphincter.

Preliminary results suggest that the central channel _physically dilates_ many tens of angstroms to admit large gold substrates.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται περιττό και στις δύο προτάσεις ή ότι είναι λάθος επιλογή της λέξης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2013)

Ή είναι λάθος επιλογή λέξης επειδή είναι περιττή. Έχει μεταφορική χρήση το _dilate_ για να χρειάζεται το _physical_; Αν μεταφράσουμε με σκέτο _διαστέλλει / διαστέλλεται_, υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβει κανείς κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που λέει;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 12, 2013)

Μήπως εννοεί "μηχανικά";


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Μήπως εννοεί "μηχανικά";


Στην πρώτη πρόταση ίσως (σε κακά αγγλικά). Στη δεύτερη θα ήθελε και παθητική φωνή (εκτός αν είναι δύο φορές κακά).


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 12, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> The physician recommended that Jim be treated with a procedure that _physically dilates_ the lower esophageal sphincter.



...που διαστέλλει τον κάτω οισοφαγικό σφιγκτήρα του σώματος; 

Ναι, εξίσου περιττό, αλλά αν δεν σε παίρνει να παραλείψεις το physically...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2013)

Εικάζω ότι στην περίπτωση του Jim εννοεί απλώς φαρμακευτικά, όπως φαίνεται στην περίπτωση 4


----------



## cougr (Mar 12, 2013)

Το _physically dilates _παραπέμπει στο _non-surgical dilatation_. Δηλαδή, στη προκειμένη περίπτωση (του Jim), παραπέμπει σε κάποια από τις* μη *χειρουργικές μεθόδους διαστολής του οισοφάγου, όπως για παράδειγμα τη διαστολή με τη χρήση μπαλονιού ή ενός διαστολέα bougie.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εικάζω ότι στην περίπτωση του Jim εννοεί απλώς φαρμακευτικά, όπως φαίνεται στην περίπτωση 4


Χμ, τότε όμως δεν θα έλεγε _procedure_ - αυτό παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε επέμβαση.

Στη δεύτερη φράση το _physically _μάλλον είναι πλεονασμός (και σε λάθος φωνή, όπως είπε και ο Νίκελ).


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2014)

cougr said:


> Πώς θα αποδίδατε τους όρους* physical* και* physicality* υπό την έννοια της έντονης σωματικής επαφής (δλδ. σκληρά τάκλιν και φάουλ, σπρωξίματα, αγκωνίδια κοκ) στο πλαίσιο ενός αγώνα;
> 
> Παραδείγματα: It was one of the most brutal, physical games I've ever played in. I'm amazed I survived unscathed.
> 
> The physicality of the game is such that serious injuries are quite common.


Αν γκουγκλάρετε "very physical game" nba θα πάρετε πολλά ευρήματα. Σε κάποια η απόδοση στα ελληνικά (χωρίς πολλές λέξεις) είναι λίγο δυσκολούτσικη. Και συχνά ακούω σπορτκάστερ να το λένε στα αγγλικά,_ physical game_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

σκληρό αλλά αθλητικό παιχνίδι (περίμενα πολύ περισσότερα ευρήματα)
Εξίσου λίγα ευρήματα έχουν οι παραλλαγές όπως _σκληρό αλλά όχι αντιαθλητικό παιχνίδι_ κλπ.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)

...
Το _σκληρό παιχνίδι_ γιατί δεν μας κάνει, είπαμε;


Edit: Πιάσε πράσινο, δόχτορα. :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> σκληρό αλλά αθλητικό παιχνίδι (περίμενα πολύ περισσότερα ευρήματα)
> Εξίσου λίγα ευρήματα έχουν οι παραλλαγές όπως _σκληρό αλλά όχι αντιαθλητικό παιχνίδι_ κλπ.


Κι εγώ, Δόκτωρ, σε κάτι με «σκληρό (ενν. παιχνίδι)» μέσα θα κατέφευγα...
.
.


daeman said:


> Το _σκληρό παιχνίδι_ γιατί δεν μας κάνει, είπαμε;


Δεν είμαι ειδήμων στα αθλητικά, δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται διευκρίνιση για το ότι δεν είχε παραβάσεις.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Πώς θα βλέπατε γενικότερα στην περίπτωση τού *get physical with* την απόδοση «γίνομαι βίαιος»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Το σκέτο σκληρό παιχνίδι μπορεί να είναι/να γίνεται αντιαθλητικό (ή στην γκρίζα ζώνη στα όριά του).

Για το get physical with = γίνομαι βίαιος, μου φαίνεται καλή απόδοση (αλλά βλ. και το #10 του Azi και σκέψου πόσο εύκολα θα εμφανιστούν πατάτες)...


----------



## dominotheory (May 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πώς θα βλέπατε γενικότερα στην περίπτωση τού *get physical with* την απόδοση «γίνομαι βίαιος»;



Αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει (ή, έστω, _επιθετικός_, αλλά και πάλι ενέχει σωματική -όχι λεκτική- βία, π.χ., σπρωξίματα).

* get physical*
• _informal_ Become aggressive or violent.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/physical


edit: εννοείται ότι σημαίνει το παραπάνω, όταν δεν σημαίνει αυτό (νομίζω ότι η διαφορά διακρίνεται εύκολα):

Become sexually intimate with someone.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/physical


----------



## cougr (Jun 1, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αν γκουγκλάρετε "very physical game" nba θα πάρετε πολλά ευρήματα. Σε κάποια η απόδοση στα ελληνικά (χωρίς πολλές λέξεις) είναι λίγο δυσκολούτσικη. *Και συχνά ακούω σπορτκάστερ να το λένε στα αγγλικά, physical game*.



Γι' αυτό και είχα θέσει την αρχική μου ερώτηση. Πολλές φορές το άκουγα ή το έβλεπα αμετάφραστο και μεταγραμμένο ως _φύζικαλ γκέιμ_ (σε όλες τις ορθογραφικές μορφές του) και αναρωτιόμουν αν υπήρχε κάτι πιο ελληνικό.




daeman said:


> ...
> Το _σκληρό παιχνίδι_ γιατί δεν μας κάνει, είπαμε;
> 
> 
> Edit: Πιάσε πράσινο, δόχτορα. :laugh:



Τι γίνεται όμως στην περίπτωση που έχουμε _a tough and physical game_; Το σκληρό παιχνίδι νομίζω παραπέμπει περισσότερο στο _tough game_, το οποίο δεν ενέχει αναγκαστικά την έννοια της σωματικής επαφής.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

...
Please define _tough _in this case. Έντονο, δύσκολο, ζόρικο, πιεστικό, πεισματικό, βίαιο, ανελέητο, γεμάτο αγωνία...; Or...?

_Game _as in _match _or as in the way of play?

Both words so tough without the picture or specific context. :) Όπως και το _σκληρό παιχνίδι_.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 1, 2014)

cougr said:


> Τι γίνεται όμως στην περίπτωση που έχουμε _a tough and physical game_; Το σκληρό παιχνίδι νομίζω παραπέμπει περισσότερο στο _tough game_, το οποίο δεν ενέχει αναγκαστικά την έννοια της σωματικής επαφής.



Αγαπητέ cougr, πέρα από τα -πολύ σωστά- λεγόμενα του daeman σχετικά με τον καθοριστικό ρόλο του εκάστοτε κειμενικού περιβάλλοντος, νομίζω ότι μια πρώτη -γενική αλλά αρκετά ασφαλής- μεταφραστική προσέγγιση του _tough and physical game_ είναι το σκληρό και επιθετικό παιχνίδι.

Υπενθυμίζω:
*get physical*
• _informal_ Become aggressive or violent. (η υπογράμμιση δική μου)
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/physical


----------



## cougr (Jun 1, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Please define _tough _in this case. Έντονο, δύσκολο, ζόρικο, πιεστικό, πεισματικό, βίαιο, ανελέητο, γεμάτο αγωνία...; Or...?
> 
> _Game _as in _match _or as in the way of play?
> ...



It's just that more times than not, when I come across the expression _σκληρό παιχνίδι_ I'm unlikely to interpret it as meaning a very physical game ie. one consisting of intense, rough and potentially injurious bodily contact.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2014)

cougr said:


> It's just that more times than not, when I come across the expression _σκληρό παιχνίδι_ I'm unlikely to interpret it as meaning a very physical game ie. one consisting of intense, rough and potentially injurious bodily contact.


Ακριβώς. Γι' αυτό μπαίνει σετάκι με το _αθλητικό_.


----------



## cougr (Jun 1, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ..... νομίζω ότι μια πρώτη -γενική αλλά αρκετά ασφαλής- μεταφραστική προσέγγιση του _tough and physical game_ είναι το σκληρό και επιθετικό παιχνίδι....


Ναι, κι εγώ αυτό είχα στον νου μου.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 1, 2014)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στο _σκληρό παιχνίδι_ (έχω στον νου παιχνίδια όπως το ποδόσφαιρο, το μπάσκετ κλπ.) υπερισχύει η δύναμη εις βάρος της τεχνικής.

Επίσης, αναφορικά με το _tough and physical game_, ίσως μια καλή μετάφραση να είναι και το σκληρό παιχνίδι με πολλές επαφές.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2014)

Το αγγλικό λέει: «*Have you ever been so physical with a boy before?*», *αναφέρεται αυστηρά στην πόζα τού μοντέλου*, και είναι από την εκπομπή America's Next Top Model· στα ελληνικά αποδόθηκε: «Έχεις ολοκληρώσει ποτέ σχέση;» — το οποίο εδώ νομίζω είναι όχι απλώς λάθος αλλά καραγκαφάρα. Άλλωστε, όταν αμέσως μετά ρωτήθηκε για το πώς ήταν, πώς ένιωσε, η απάντησή της ήταν: «Ότι είμαστε μια ομάδα, ότι συνεργαζόμαστε» — πράγμα που πιθανολογώ δεν θα ήταν αυτό που θα 'λεγε η κοπέλα για να περιγράψει την πρώτη φορά που θα ολοκλήρωνε τη σχέση της. Αλλά και πάλι, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2014)

Εντωμεταξύ συγγνώμη για το άσχετο, αλλά η κοπελίτσα στο βίντεο είναι τρομαχτικά αδύνατη. Τρομαχτικά όμως.


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εντωμεταξύ συγγνώμη για το άσχετο, αλλά η κοπελίτσα στο βίντεο είναι τρομαχτικά αδύνατη. Τρομαχτικά όμως.



Eμ, πώς αλλιώς θα κάνει καριέρα μανεκέν, Όλι μου;


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2014)

Ακούω σε μια ποδοσφαιρική μετάδοση :inno: τον εκφωνητή να λέει ότι το παιχνίδι είναι φίζικαλ (ίσως είπε physical, ήμουν μακριά και δεν έβλεπα καλά). 
Μπορούμε να το πούμε αυτό μονολεκτικά με λέξη που να την έχουν τα λεξικά ή να τη βάλουμε στη λίστα με τα αντιδάνεια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2014)

Όσο το σκεφτόμαστε...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2014)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ε-στο-physical&p=220404&viewfull=1#post220404


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2014)

Κι όμως το είχα αναζητήσει (αλλά όχι στο γκουγκλ, με το δικό μας ψαχτήρι). Πάντως μονολεκτική απόδοση ούτε εκεί προτείνεται.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2014)

Μετακίνησα το βραχύβιο νηματάκι στο physical-ομπρέλα. 



sarant said:


> Πάντως μονολεκτική απόδοση ούτε εκεί προτείνεται.



Στο ποδόσφαιρο το physical μπορεί να σημαίνει και ανιαρό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2014)

Η κλωτσοπατινάδα δεν είναι φίζικαλ γκέιμ, τι λέτε;

(slang,gr: *κλωτσοπατινάδα* 2: Ποδοσφαιρικός αγώνας κακής ποιότητας. Κλωτσοσκούφι. Ειδικότερα, ματς σκληρό και άτεχνο.)


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2014)

Εκτός από "σκληρό", που ίσως πάει πολύ, ένα παιχνίδι δεν χαρακτηρίζεται και "δυνατό";


----------



## pidyo (Oct 26, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η κλωτσοπατινάδα δεν είναι φίζικαλ γκέιμ, τι λέτε;


Στην κλωτσοπατινάδα η έμφαση είναι στο άτεχνο (όπως το παιχνίδι που κάποιοι από μας είχαν την ατυχία να παρακολουθήσουν). Ένα φίζικαλ γκέιμ μπορεί να είναι και ευχάριστο. Δεν θα πεις: «Το παραδοσιακό αγγλικό ποδόσφαιρο είναι κλωτσοπατινάδα», θα πεις «το παραδοσιακό αγγλικό ποδόσφαιρο είναι σκληρό / στηρίζεται στη σωματική επαφή / κλπ.»

Στο μπάσκετ το φίζικαλ γκέιμ το λένε «παιχνίδι με πολλές επαφές», ίσως επειδή εκεί οι επαφές συνήθως σφυρίζονται φάουλ. Μονολεκτική απόδοση στο ποδόσφαιρο δεν ξέρω.


----------



## sarant (Oct 27, 2014)

Το "δυνατό παιχνίδι" του Θέμη μου φαίνεται καλό για μονολεκτική απόδοση πάντως.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 27, 2014)

Εγώ, όμως, θα διαφωνήσω με την πρόταση του αγαπητού Θέμη για "δυνατό παιχνίδι". Στην ελληνική ποδοσφαιρική "γλώσσα" μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί ως δυνατό κι ένα ματς με πολλές φάσεις κι έντονο ρυθμό το οποίο δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη physical (για την ακρίβεια, συνήθως δεν είναι τέτοιο). Χωρίς να είναι ιδανική, η καλύτερη στην πράξη απόδοση του physical game είναι το "σκληρό παιχνίδι" (άνευ άλλου προσδιορισμού, ο πρωτότυπος όρος, άλλωστε, δεν έχει θετική ή αρνητική φόρτιση).


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 27, 2014)

Folks, I think you read too much into this word in its sport context
A simple search will remove all doubt:


TFD
3. involving or requiring bodily contact: _rugby is a physical sport_. 

ΛΚΝ
γ. που ασκείται, που γίνεται στο ή με το σώμα

U of Patras
[...] ένα σωματικό άθλημα όπως το ποδόσφαιρο [...]

NFL Greece
Αντίθετα, το Αμερικάνικο Ποδόσφαιρο, καθώς είναι ένα ιδιαίτερα σωματικό άθλημα, [...] 

Παλαιστής Ακρίτας
Ταυτόχρονα, όμως, η παραδοσιακή πάλη είναι το πιο σωματικό άθλημα. Ζεις τον άλλον, γίνεσαι ένα μαζί του, τον ζυγίζεις, τον αφουγκράζεσαι μαζί με τους σφυγμούς του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2014)

Προσωπικά, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ σε κείμενά μου τη σύμφραση «σωματικό» άθλημα, αφού το άθλημα ορίζεται (*ΛΚΝ*) ως _σωματική δραστηριότητα_. Τα πιο πάνω παραδείγματα μου μοιάζουν ακριβώς για μη ικανοποιητικές αποδόσεις του physical game.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 27, 2014)

Now, don't get me wrong. That was about _*physical*_ as used in sports.

In all other uses, this word lends itself to an entire constellation of Greek renditions.
In fact, in the lingo of some US Gov't linguists, _physical_ is called a "chameleon word" because of its ever changing meaning depending on context.

May I suggest a new thread altogether? How about..._CHAMELEONLIKE WORDS_?


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προσωπικά, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ σε κείμενά μου τη σύμφραση «σωματικό» άθλημα, αφού το άθλημα ορίζεται (*ΛΚΝ*) ως _σωματική δραστηριότητα_. Τα πιο πάνω παραδείγματα μου μοιάζουν ακριβώς για μη ικανοποιητικές αποδόσεις του physical game.



I'm just reporting facts, doc.
Besides, some sports do not involve any physical contact. That doesn't make them sports any less!
ΛΚΝ talks about...
Πρωτάθλημα / ολυμπιάδα σκακιού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2014)

Το σκάκι (και το μπριτζ) προσδιορίζονται επίσημα ως _πνευματικά αθλήματα_ (με επέκταση της έννοιας του αθλήματος)...

Προσωπικά, στην ερώτηση "Is chess a sport?" συνήθως απαντάω «νόχι» (και ας έχω, ας το πούμε, «προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον» να απαντήσω με ξερό «ναι»).


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 27, 2014)

Πολλή ενέργεια καταναλώνεται και πολλά γράφονται, σ' αυτό εδώ το νήμα, για το νόημα και τις πιθανές αποδόσεις του physical, οπότε κι ένα σχετικό μουσικό διάλειμμα μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο:






LED ZEPPELIN - PHYSICAL GRAFFITI (1975)


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2022)

Κόλλησα πάλι με την απόδοση του _physical_ ως «φυσικός».
Η είδηση στο Ρόιτερ λέει:

Speaking on condition of anonymity, [a senior NATO official] said a nuclear strike by Moscow would "almost certainly be drawing a *physical response* from many allies, and potentially from NATO itself".








Russian nuclear strike likely to provoke 'physical response,' NATO official says


A Russian nuclear strike would change the course of the conflict and almost certainly provoke a "physical response" from Ukraine's allies and potentially from the North Atlantic Treaty Organization, a senior NATO official said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com





Βλέπω στα ελληνικά:
«Σχεδόν σίγουρα θα προκαλούσε φυσική απάντηση από πολλούς συμμάχους και ενδεχομένως από το ίδιο το ΝΑΤΟ», ανέφερε.








Αξιωματούχος ΝΑΤΟ - Το ΝΑΤΟ θα απαντούσε σε πυρηνικό χτύπημα της Ρωσίας | Liberal.gr


Ρωσικό πυρηνικό χτύπημα θα άλλαζε την πορεία της σύγκρουσης και σχεδόν σίγουρα θα πυροδοτούσε «φυσική απάντηση» από τους συμμάχους της Ουκρανίας και ενδεχομένως από το ΝΑΤΟ, δήλωσε υψηλόβαθμος αξιωματούχος της συμμαχίας.




www.liberal.gr





ΟΧΙ! Αυτό σε κάνει να σκεφτείς «natural». Ποιες άλλες αποδόσεις προτιμήθηκαν;

υλική απάντηση [ΟΧΙ]








Πόλεμος στην Ουκρανία - ΝΑΤΟ: «Η πορεία του πολέμου θα άλλαζε, αν η Ρωσία χρησιμοποιούσε πυρηνικά»


Αξιωματούχος της Συμμαχίας κάνει λόγο για «συνέπειες άνευ προηγουμένου» - Δεν αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο «απάντησης» από τους συμμάχους της Ουκρανίας




www.protothema.gr





*έμπρακτη απάντηση [NAI!]*








Αξιωματούχος ΝΑΤΟ: Πυρηνικό πλήγμα από τη Ρωσία θα είχε «έμπρακτη απάντηση»


«Εν δυνάμει από το ίδιο το ΝΑΤΟ».




www.huffingtonpost.gr


----------



## kfoolmoon (Oct 14, 2022)

cougr said:


> Πώς θα αποδίδατε τους όρους* physical* και* physicality* υπό την έννοια της έντονης σωματικής επαφής (δλδ. σκληρά τάκλιν και φάουλ, σπρωξίματα, αγκωνίδια κοκ) στο πλαίσιο ενός αγώνα;
> 
> Παραδείγματα: It was one of the most brutal, physical games I've ever played in. I'm amazed I survived unscathed.
> 
> The physicality of the game is such that serious injuries are quite common.


Όπως είπες από μόνος σου, η λέξη κλειδί εδώ είναι ο "σκληρός" - όταν μιλάμε για ομαδικά αθλήματα, τουλάχιστον (και εξαιρώντας το αμερικανικό ποδόσφαιρο και το χόκεϊ επί πάγου, όπου τα σκληρά μαρκαρίσματα είναι απολύτως αναμενόμενα και μέρος του παιχνιδιού).

Μπορείς επίσης να παίξεις με την λέξη "αντιαθλητικός".


----------

